# Total War: Warhammer trailer



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The announcement trailer for Total War: Warhammer just dropped. 

https://youtu.be/7i4d3ignBNQ



> Total War™: WARHAMMER® will take the award-winning PC strategy series to a realm of epic high fantasy for the first time.
> 
> Our rules have changed, and with change comes war on a scale as yet unimagined.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> The announcement trailer for Total War: Warhammer just dropped.
> 
> https://youtu.be/7i4d3ignBNQ


Cant wait for this, may have to buy a new gaming pc first how ever...


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Also very excited for this, cannot wait for it, though I hope CA doesn't bull rush this one out of the studio:grin:.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking forward to this!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This looks awesome. Shame our PC has the power of a dead ferret.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


>


Yeah, my reaction exactly.


LotN


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


>


agreed


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Important annoucement;



IGN said:


> Additionally, SEGA has revealed this is the first in a trilogy of titles, with two additional standalone instalments planned to create the single largest Total War experience ever.













LotN


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not looking forward to this as my PC can barely cope with Rome 2, 
Attila would probably be frustrating and this will almost certainly be keyboard flying-foaming at the mouth


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is why im glad i decided to get a new PC last Month.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes please. I endorse this fully, especially if it helps get other Warhammer games and 40k games to get more traction in development.

I fully look forward to playing the green tide.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Right. New laptop fund started now. Fuck lads holiday. if I'm not playing this on release day with a weeks holiday at full pelt, I don't know what. Ever since I bought M2TW all those years ago, I've dreamed of Warhammer Total War.

This is easily my most anticipated game ever.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The only thing that bugs me is the fact that there are only 4 factions that will be in at launch. The only thing that kind of makes up for it are the two standalone expansions for this that will come out. Then there is also DLC and Free-LC (in their own words, not mine) that will be released as well, but then that is a different kettle of fish altogether. 

Other than that, I'm definitely looking forward to this


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There is only one word to describe a game which combines the worlds of warhammer and total war. 

One word in the entirety of the English language which can fully convey that level of awesome. 

And only ONE man who could properly say it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> The only thing that bugs me is the fact that there are only 4 factions that will be in at launch.


the dlc lists for total war on steam are flaming huge, expect about 50 dlc, covering every race that has ever existed, probably including a dwarven - squats skin


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Right. New laptop fund started now. Fuck lads holiday. if I'm not playing this on release day with a weeks holiday at full pelt, I don't know what. Ever since I bought M2TW all those years ago, I've dreamed of Warhammer Total War.
> 
> This is easily my most anticipated game ever.


Be wary on a gaming laptop, they cost more, for less, and don;t last as long.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No other choice mert i'm in the road most daya of the week. I know they're not as good (literally could double my specs for another 700.) but to have a chance of playing without carrying a half ton of kit its better for a laptop. The pc is long term goal for when i settle down Again but now? Fuck it


----------

